# ZAP XEBRA info



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

ZAP cars were comissioned from a chinese manufacturer and imported by a very sleazy penny stock company for several years, and compiled a terrible record with regard to customer service, quality and reliability. Ultimately ZAP was forced to recall almost all the vehicles for a brake safety issue and they ultimately went out of business. 

Their actual mechanical drive components (motor and gearbox) were relatively reliable, and they had decent curtis 72v controllers and okay-for-the-time AGM batteries. The quality issues were around the body hardware and workmanship, and things like undersized battery cables that would overheat.

If you want to continue driving it, an upgrade to lithium batteries is in order as is a complete rewire of the traction circuit for safety. LiFePO4 has about 4 times the usable energy per weight. However in these 3 wheel vehicles the change in center of gravity from less weight might reduce stability. Add ballast of use a much larger pack to compensate (and get more range). Something to consider.

As for alternator-on-a-wheel to recapture power while coasting, it doesn't work. If it did work, everybody would be already doing it since so many people seem to have that idea. See the alternators-and-over-unity thread if you want more discussion on that topic. Furthermore most car alternators are about 500 watts, or less than 1 hp. Even the zap has 20 or 30 horsepower, the 1hp of energy recovery during braking would be almost insignificant. You would need regen that could produce at least 10hp or so. Thats 100 amps at 72v. 

You CAN regain energy when slowing down, it is called regenerative braking and all modern EVs do it. However, DC powered EVs like the ZAP cannot do it easily due to motor physics. It would require changing brush timing to do it without causing damage to the motor. At most in normal driving you can get back about 10%. A conversion to an AC drivetrain would allow the drive motor to also function as generator when in regen mode. I don't know how easy it would be to do the work, but if you work on dragsters you probably have access to a machine shop.

Good Luck


----------



## Viperizer (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you Madder ...I guess I should have gone with the Lithium battery's. I had already purchased some glass mat units...I used the contraption for about a five mile trip,so it seems to do pretty good for me. Its a fun little thing...Number 1 is the looks I get from passer by's LOL...I get more looks in it then my dodge Vipers...Thank for your input...I wont waste time on trying to improve...if anything I will throw some extra battery's in the rear seat area...I wont take any passengers in it...for their safety!


----------



## novaal (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a purple 2006 Xebra, not really high quality cars. You're right about people checking it out, I had someone stop me in the McDonalds drive through a few days ago, makes my 57 Belair seem invisible.

I'm running a Curtis 1221c controller, upgraded the cables to 2/0 & have a pair of 96v batteries made from Chevy Volt cells in the back seat. It will do 50mph easily on flat ground/small hills, slows to 40mph on one big hill on the way to work & I can get 15 miles on one of the Volt batteries.

About the only place for parts other than Ebay is xebraparts.com, he has the remaining inventory from the dealer. There's also a Facebook page "The Xebra Club" with lots of info & people sometimes selling cars/parts. 

I have tons of info/manuals on them if you need anything, saved all I could find before some of the Xebra sites started disappearing.


----------



## ZAPtrucker (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi, 
I see it's been a while since any has posted. Is anyone still on this? I was curious if any of you have ever found any aftermarket or universal parts that fit your Zaps? 
I am currently trying to find exterior door handles.


----------



## Saki (Mar 4, 2021)

novaal said:


> I have a purple 2006 Xebra, not really high quality cars. You're right about people checking it out, I had someone stop me in the McDonalds drive through a few days ago, makes my 57 Belair seem invisible.
> 
> I'm running a Curtis 1221c controller, upgraded the cables to 2/0 & have a pair of 96v batteries made from Chevy Volt cells in the back seat. It will do 50mph easily on flat ground/small hills, slows to 40mph on one big hill on the way to work & I can get 15 miles on one of the Volt batteries.
> 
> ...


Hello, I just started a job with a gentleman that has a bunch of Gem cars that I have been "charged" {pun intended) with getting them running. Amongst these cars is a Zap car. The Gems were relatively easy to revive, but I am a little lost on the Zap. If you could pass on some of those manuals, it would be greatly appreciated. Email: [email protected]
Thank you for your time
Saki


----------



## Tracy (Apr 25, 2021)

ZAPtrucker said:


> Hi,
> I see it's been a while since any has posted. Is anyone still on this? I was curious if any of you have ever found any aftermarket or universal parts that fit your Zaps?
> I am currently trying to find exterior door handles.


----------



## Tracy (Apr 25, 2021)

i am also hunting for exterior door handles or something compatible. My son has one he is restoring and we can't seem to find the handles. any ideas?


----------



## JMS (10 mo ago)

novaal said:


> I have a purple 2006 Xebra, not really high quality cars. You're right about people checking it out, I had someone stop me in the McDonalds drive through a few days ago, makes my 57 Belair seem invisible.
> 
> I'm running a Curtis 1221c controller, upgraded the cables to 2/0 & have a pair of 96v batteries made from Chevy Volt cells in the back seat. It will do 50mph easily on flat ground/small hills, slows to 40mph on one big hill on the way to work & I can get 15 miles on one of the Volt batteries.
> 
> ...


I have the same 2006 I am having a heck of time matching up the master cylinder please dear god tell me you know what it came off of. Thank you.


----------



## Kris B. (Oct 11, 2021)

ZAPtrucker said:


> Hi,
> I see it's been a while since any has posted. Is anyone still on this? I was curious if any of you have ever found any aftermarket or universal parts that fit your Zaps?
> I am currently trying to find exterior door handles.


Hi : ) Just another Zap trucker here, looking for parts resources.... have you had any luck ? : )


----------



## Blocker (5 mo ago)

I have a 2009 Zap xebra truck and need help installing 
battery cables or wiring schematic of the batteries.


----------

